# Ran my best time last night



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

just felt like sharing. i ran a [email protected] last night. my previous best on street tires is a [email protected] i ran 10.9 bogging like hell with dragradials last time i ran. whats weird is the only thing i did to the car that was new was install es motor and torque mounts...i even ran with the spare, jack, sub box, and various junk...odd. i didnt wait for my shift light on that run, so i came back around to run again, but a truck lost it and flipped so no one ran anymore that night.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

congrats man, im guess that is the 1/8 mile or what...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yep...wish that was my 1/4 time though


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if that would be the 1/4mile that would be one sick ass time for our car.. what do you run in the 1/4, do you happen to know


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've never ran in the 1/4 but if you do the math it's around a 16.2. a decent way to figure is to mulitly your 1/8th time by 1 1/2. i'll probably run the 1/4 this year when we go to nopi.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

:thumbup: way to go !!


----------

